# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð¿-10

## Claytonvip

Ð¯ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð» ÐºÑÑÑÐ¾Ð², Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» Ð² ÐºÑÑÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, Ð½Ð¾ Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÐµÐ±- ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÐ» ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ ÑÐ°Ðº, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð° Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²ÑÐµÑ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐ¾, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¾. Ð¯ Ð½Ðµ Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð» Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð±ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð»ÑÐ±Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐµ ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ. Ð¯ ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð´ÑÐµÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ ÑÑÑÑ 1 ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾ÑÐµÐº Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°Ð» ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ·ÑÐº Ð² ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ðµ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ½ÐµÐ¹ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð±Ð¸ÑÐ²Ðµ Ð´ÑÐ´ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½ÐµÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð². Ð¢Ð¾-ÑÐ¾, ÑÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÑÐµ Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑÑÐºÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ::   ÐÐ°Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ° Ð¢ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÑÐ°Ð¿ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ³Ð¸ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÑÑ! Ð¯ Ð¶ÑÑÑ Ð·ÑÑ ÑÐ¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°Ñ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ. ÐÑ ÑÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÑÐµÑÑ, ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ. Ð*Ð°Ð½ÑÑÐµ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ seo-Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° http://stranamasterov.ru/node/556918 ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÐÐÐÐÐÐ 3 Ð¸ÑÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð²ÑÐ´Ð°ÑÐ¸, ÑÐ°Ð±Ð°Ñ Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð½Ð°Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ ÐºÐ»ÑÑÐµÐ²ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐµÐºÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¸ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ³ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð´ÑÑÐ° Ð¶Ð¸Ð·Ð½Ð¸. ÐÐ¾ ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ ÐÐ¡Ð ÐÐÐÐÐÐÐ Ð¯ÐÐ! Ð¨Ð¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑ ÐºÐ°ÑÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¸Ð·Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ. ÐÑÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾Ð±Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ, Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð², Ð²ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ°ÐµÑ ÑÐ¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ñ (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÑÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾-: Ð½ÐµÐ³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²Ð°Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¸Ð¼ Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÑÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð² ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²ÑÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð·ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°. ÐÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÐµÑÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐ¶ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐµ. Ð*ÑÐ¾ Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ.  Ð©Ð°, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑÑ ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸Ð½ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¾Ð± Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð´Ð° Ð¼Ñ Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð¼ Ð½Ð¸Ð¶Ðµ. Ð£Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ñ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´Ð½ÐµÐµ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð½Ñ ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ°: Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¼, ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. Ð¢Ð¾-ÑÐ¾ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÑÐµÑÑ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¾Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹, ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ñ Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐµ!  ÐÐ¿ÑÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¼Ð¸ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐ½ÐµÑ-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° 90% ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ðº Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ. ÐÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ° ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½Ð° ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐºÐ° Ð´Ð° ÑÐ²Ð°Ð½ÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¸ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð ÑÐµÐ·ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð»ÑÐ±ÑÐµ 100 Ð²ÑÐµÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð²-Ð²Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÑ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÑÐ¸Ð´ÐµÑÑÑÐ¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð±ÐµÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐ·Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸, ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ·ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð´Ð¸Ð·Ð°Ð¹Ð½Ð¾Ð¼, ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ ÐºÐ¾ÑÑÐ²ÑÐ¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ Ð´Ð° ÑÐ°Ðº Ð´Ð°Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¯ÐºÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐºÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð½Ñ ÐºÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ. ÐÑÐ»Ð¸ ÑÐ¶ Ð²Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÐ°Ðº Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð½Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾Ð·Ð²ÐµÐ·Ð´Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ. Ð¡Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹) Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð½ Ð±ÑÑÑÐµÑ!

----------

